# on 3rd ISCI, 2 miscarriages, am 5 weeks and bit worried??



## Rvanner (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

I am 5 weeks and 1day ....my boobs had been very sore and swollen, slightly sicky at times, bit light headed.  My boobs have gone down a little and this is what happened before when I lost the last two babies.

Can your boobs go up and down a bit in early pregnancy?

Thank you very much
Rachel

(slightly going insane !!)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

they can, all symptoms come and go in early pregnancy, one day you feel sick, the next you are fine. Have you got a scan booked soon due to your history?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rvanner (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for your response.  I have a scan booked for tomorrow, to see if there is anthing in the pregnancy sac. My boobs seem even less full today..... feel very emotional as third time and no more money for any more goes at ISCI.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rvanner (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

I had my scan it showed I was between 4-5 weeks, but I had a FET on 6 May and I know my dates should be 5weeks and 4 days......

There was a tiny ges sac.... I am re scanning next wed.  The lady wondered if implantation later. What is strange is, further pregnancy tests are negative but I have not had a bleed and this little sac did show ....

I am very confused...could implantation happened later that my clinic thought ?   

Thank you very much
Rachel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

did they know that the pregnancy tests are now showing up as negative? Please let me know how you get on on Wednesday, i'm actually away for a week from Wednesday, so won't get to read it till I get back, so please don't think I'm just not replying to you,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rvanner (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Yes I told them about the negative tests ...... she though that was really strange especially as I am not bleeding or cramping.  My boobs are slightly heavy and slight quite veiny !!!! she hadn't heard or a change in hormones that quick .... sonoanswers.

I can'tbe wrong onthedates because itwas a day5 blast putback on 6 may. Defo 5 weeks and 5days today.  I have a sneaky feeling it is a missed misscarriage.  But will have to be patience untill next wed for confo .....   


Havea good week away,will let you know the outcome next week.

Thanks for listerning   

Rachel xx


----------



## Rvanner (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Thought I'd let you know that I started bleeding heavy on monday ..... so sadly another miscarriage.    Still no ideas why the tests suddenly showed negative before the bleeding started.

Going on holiday on sat for a week to get away and start the healing process.  

Thanks for 'chatting' to me

Rach xx


----------

